# salad dressing for health and C



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

in case anyone wants to try this, here's my recipe for a salad dressing that helps with my C and general well being; i try to have it every day, at dinnertime with our salads: in the salad bowl (before putting the greens in) i throw in about three to four tablespoons of organic, unfiltered apple cider vinegar (found only at health food stores, ACV with the "mother", imperatively unfiltered) and a lot of garlic powder or fresh chopped garlic, one to two teaspoons of raw honey, and stir that up with a whisk until the honey disolves, then add four to five, if not more, tablespoons of olive oil, and whisk some more. i then add my greens and add more olive oil and toss. i will also add, depending, freshly ground black pepper, and/or other herbs such as oregano, thyme, etc ....depending on what we're having with the salad. this recipe uses ingredients that really help general good intestinal health: apple cider vinegar, garlic, olive oil and honey. and it tastes pretty good. one, of course, can adjust the vinegar/oil/garlic/honey to one's personal taste. - had this last night and went like a charm this morning. - g-


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi, Will try payday, sounds delicious whether it works or not...but it does have all the good stuff in it..if you have anymore tipss on herbs, food in general would be helpful..So far most of the cookbooks, receipes I have seen poste for IBS-C have things in it that I can't eat, such as milk, whipped cream.(that one really threw me for a loop),, the receip said for IBS suffers,, and it had everything that makes me very, very ill, white flour, sugar, milk, etc.Thanks again. Sue


----------



## Mayaguez (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi Ghitta: Aside from this wonderful salad dressing which am going to try, can you tell me what other "helpers" do you use for your IBS-C problem? (foods or supplements) You seem to wanna go about it the natural and healthy way, which is what I would like to accomplish. Thanks.


----------



## Mayaguez (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi Ghitta, never mind...I found another post from you on a different heading that answered my question


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi Ghitta, Excuse me if I sound like a blockhead, but... I am allergic to honey, and usually I just stay away from it. But since I would like to try your salad dressing,(I already use your soup recipe) how would you recommend that I alter the recipe? For example: Would you use sugar instead?Thanks,







Laureen


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

GeeLaur, in answer to your Q, you can have the dressing unsweetened if you like. of course yu should avoid honey if you are allergic to bee products (and many people are, in fact) - however, if you like a sweet salad dressing, try Stevia, which is a high fiber sugar that anyone can use, including diabetics. but use just a tiny tiny bit as it is very concentrated. and it is found mostly in health food stores. i would not recommend white sugar and most certainly not any sugar substitutes such as aspartame etc. hope this helps. also, depending on the salad, you could sweeten the dressing with fruit juice, but that would only taste good with certain foods (duck breast, chicken salad, fruit salad, etc) - hope this helps, best, g-


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Souns like a gret idea, I had used apple cider vinegar as a tea in the past with water and honey, but it was way too harsh. This sounds like a great way to incude it in my diet. I will definitely give it a try. Oh, the primal defenxse seems to be working for me!!! Thank you for recommending it.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

nicole - i'm glad the Primal Defense is working for you, that's great. i still take only one per day, in the mornings when i wake up, with a large glass of water. helps me too. best, g


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

I was very happy to see this post. My question is what kind of vegetables for salad can I put in it that doesn't hurt the IBS? For instance what kind of lettuce? I'm not sure what to eat anymore but I would love to be able to eat salads again. Thanks


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

stephanie, si vous supportez assez bien la laitue, eh ben, une laitue bien verte, les legumes cuits (haricots verts, par exemple) et d'autres legumes bien cuits (ï¿½ la vapeur) ....d'une maniere generale, ma salade au dinner consiste d'une laitue (romaine) seulement......et je ne mange plus les legumes cru!!!! sauf, la laitue. bonne chance! g-


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

HelloTres bien. Merci


----------



## lyburtus (Jan 7, 2003)

Ghitta, what's Primal Defense? Is it for constipation?


----------



## lyburtus (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks Ghitta







.


----------

